# Giant Spider pvc legs



## alucard

All your photos ROCK! It's like seeing something out of a magazine or something!


----------



## monstergramma

I was just thinking the same thing. Awesome photos. I would love to see a nice tutorial on taking pics of my haunt. They never truly capture the creepyness.


----------



## thanatos

Spider Rider said:


>


This pic kicks donkey butt , I really dig the lighting hell of a job Spider Rider!


----------



## Sssgarry

great spider , very similar to the way i built mine ( your legs look way better ! )heres some pics that might help anyone trying to build on of these


























i used different angles at the body , and i also shot a screw on each side of the muffler clamps to keep each set of legs from turning 










hope this helps


----------



## Spider Rider

Wow! Excactly how I did it. Yours is more of a leggy super model spider. Mine is the pregnant version. Very cool. 

As for photos, I light everything with cfl color bulbs in a "clamp-on" reflector painted black. You can see some attached to the spider. (This keeps all lights roughly in the same brightness range) The camera is on a tripod (a must under low light) and shoot after sunset but just before night. This gives a little color to the sky and brings out more detail that will normally go black in a night shot.


----------



## Glyphen

OK, its settled, you guys should mate your spiders and sell the brood to all of us for 1 dollar each! KGO!


----------



## Tumblindice

Spider Rider, many thanks it was me who asked, now I have to see if I can build one myself.


----------



## Tumblindice

ScaryGarry said:


> great spider , very similar to the way i built mine ( your legs look way better ! )heres some pics that might help anyone trying to build on of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used different angles at the body , and i also shot a screw on each side of the muffler clamps to keep each set of legs from turning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps


SG it does many thanks.


----------



## Sssgarry

np glad to help


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the inspiration guys! Any idea what cost of materials ended up being for the pvc you had to purchase? What diameter pvc did you use? It's hard to tell from your pics but do you know the length of your spider legs and how tall off the ground he ended up being? Really nice job both of you.


----------



## Spider Rider

My spider is disassembled in the attic but I think it was around 1 1/4 dia. pvc, Schedule 40 which is the thicker wall tube. From the body to the first knuckle are glued joints. The bottom 2 sections pull out for storage. Here are 2 pics with a blucky skeleton to give an idea of size.


----------



## tekcor1

So your legs are great, but what I really want to know is how you got that fantastic body??? I tried that line at a bar once, and it didn't go so well. Hoping to have more luck here. So really, is there a how to for making the body that I missed? If I said you had a beautiful body would you hold it against me?


----------



## Spider Rider

So are you checkin' out my spiders butt or Scarry Garry's? Mine is a fiberglassed beach ball with a tube through the middle. I pound some rebar into the lawn and put the tube over it. The legs are a seperate unit that I back up to the body once it's in place. 
It was my first fiberglass project. I coated half of the beach ball with cloth and resin and let it harden over night. The ball would deflate by morning so when I added air it would squeeze out in a lumpy shape which was a plus that made things look more organic. I then coated the other half. I left the ball inside.


----------



## wristslitter

PVC is our friend, great work you guys, I am impressed.


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane

Both spiders look great! I am really thinking about trying this. Could you give me the deminsions of the different lengths on the leg pieces?


----------



## Spider Rider

Since there seems to be some interest I'll pull down stuff from the attic and shoot some assembly pics Monday and also take measuremets on my set up. I can't speak for ScarryGarry's dimensions.


----------



## Terra

Goodness that spider is awesome!


----------



## Spider Rider

Here are some assembly pics. The measurements are almost done. The string is some jute pulled apart and hot glued on so they hang down from the legs. When there's a light breeze it adds to the creep factor. The eyes are vaseline glass marbles that glow under black light. The spider was part of a school haunt for 3 years and under blacklight inside.























































the only 90 degree elbows are at these joints


----------



## Spider Rider

The 4 straight legs are 5 ft. long. Two of the angled legs are 29"top and 36" bottom
the other 2 angled legs 29" top and 40" on the bottom. The angle pipe fittings are 45 degrees.
The longer angled legs are the ones that stick up near the back. The board the legs attach to is around 14" (hard to tell under the Great Stuff foam.) For different leg thicknesses I used grey foam pipe insulation covered with burlap soaked in monster mud. The middle section is a great stuff foam coating and the bottom section is bare pvc pipe.


----------



## Dragonomine

This looks like some insane child's school playground toy. The one that goes round and round?


----------



## Spider Rider

For 2009 a new rider for the spider, a Pumpkinrot inspired gaurdian with a skull flail.


----------



## crazy xmas

Your PVC spider looks awesome had to save a pic!


----------



## The Reapers WS6

*My 2010 project list just keeps growing, and growing, and growing,, to bad my wallet dosent to the same!!!! 

These spiders are great!~! hope mine looks half as good as those!!*


----------



## Sssgarry

i forgot to post a pic of my updated spider , thanks for inspiring me to make her legs better spider rider


----------



## Spider Rider

Put the little spider down and run baby run or um...crawl quickly, mama spider is pissed. Looks good ScaryGarry.


----------



## Tumblindice

Oooh, love the new rider!!! Much better than the pirate.


----------



## The Reapers WS6

how is the metal rod or tube (looks like a flat rod in the pics) attached to the body? And what is dorp?


----------



## The Reapers WS6

another question,,, how much fiberglass was needed to do that body,, im guessing the beach ball used was around 2 feet wide,, did you buy a kit? did it completly cover the ball, or did you have to buy 2 kits,, OR did you buy the resin, hardner, and cloth all seperate? If you did use a kit,, what kind was it and where did it come from?

Thanx!


----------



## Spider Rider

The fiberglass cloth and resin/hardener I bought at Home Depot. Here is a how-to for a fiberglass pumpkin I did. Kinda the same process.

HauntProject.com - Your visual source for Haunting How-To's

This was my first fiberglass project so I used too much resin making the spider body heavy. The pole is some square aluminum tubing I had laying around. After the body hardened I cut a hole, top and bottom, inserted the tube and added more fiberglass to "glue it to the body."

Dorp may be the wrong term, is it garden jute mesh? That burlapy square netting to hold earth on slopes. I found it in the garden section of Home Depot.


----------



## The Reapers WS6

Thanx!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Reapers WS6

*can u tell me about how many cans of great stuff used to make that body? doing some shopping later today.. ! yeah!!!*


----------



## Spider Rider

Only one or two maybe including the legs. It's been awhile, but then you can never have to much Great Stuff handy.


----------



## The Reapers WS6

This is true!! Thanx again!! starting our spider here very soon...


----------



## The Reapers WS6

ok,, not done yet, but almost there,, still debating on doing a fiberglass butt, or trying something different than those above and doing a great stuff butt,,, either way,, the spider we have right now (done except the eyes need glued in) is awesome!!! we had to down scale ours just by a few inches to get it to fit into our graveyard where i want it to go,, already have people stoppin to check it out (in the front yard drying),, this was our first experience with monster mud,,, the kidz and i had a blast putting this thing together, we will get some pics up on here once she's finished up

One word of advice is to be sure your U joint exhaust clamp looking things to attach the legs to the wood needs to be big enough to fit around the PVC pipe you use, AND come up through the wood you use,, mine barley made it cause the tops of the U were kinda short but we managed to get them to work... next up will be our monster mud reaper!!!


----------



## Spider Rider

I can't wait to see the pics! My neighbors all wanted one when I first built it. After the big body went on they realized they were not as dedicated to year around storage as I was. Monster Mud is fun stuff huh? Thanks to the Terror Syndicate for making it popular.


----------



## The Reapers WS6

,,, lots of spray paint needed for this project,, have gone through 6 cans and need about 3 more..!!! Once thats done and i get the eyes on,, pics will be up!!


----------



## The Reapers WS6

still needs a butt, but She's gonna be finished this weekend....

View attachment 10443


View attachment 10444


View attachment 10445


View attachment 10446


View attachment 10447


----------



## Spider Rider

Looks great! I was thinking of making the fangs motorized to move a little just to add a creepy "it's alive" feel. I am going to try and make a giant pumpkin starting with a giant beach ball and fiberglass, like I did the spider.


----------



## LT Scare

Wow, what a great bunch of spiders you guys!

In 2008 my son suggested a "spiderweb roof" covered with clear plastic sheeting for part of our haunt. We were so pleased with the results, that we decided it needed an appropriate sized arachnoid in 2009. We named him Aragog. 

Sorry no tutorial, but like just about all of you, the basis for Aragog, is PVC pipe. However, the body is heavy. The body is heavy guage wire covered with fake fur attched to a piece of plywood for leg mounting. The legs are so long and body heavy, that we had to use conduit inside the PVC to keep it suspended above the roof. 

The body was purchased with short legs, so we fabricated the rest with some black fur material from Joann's, PVC, conduit and a lot of trial and error for the shapes of the legs. 3m adhesive spray attaches the fur to the pvc. The fur is cut long to cover the pvc 60 and 90 degree joints.

BTW, we did have a severe wind storm while it was up - way up - and we had no problems with it at all.


























Oh yeah, to make sure Aragog wasn't lonely, on the inside we added a couple of his friends:


----------



## Terror Tom

Those spiders rock!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Spider Rider said:


> For 2009 a new rider for the spider, a Pumpkinrot inspired gaurdian with a skull flail.


*OMG I love this pic! I love the spider I love the rider and I really love how you put the pumpkin head with the skeleton body!!! Simply Fabulous darling*


----------



## SmartisSexy

The spider with the pumpkin rider is so kick ass I cannot believe it. I want to make this for my roof ...


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Holy monther of pearl! What an awesome job you did ont that humungous spider!! Huh maybe I wanna do one as well!


----------



## msgatorslayer

I like the bolt idea. I had a big spider for about 5 years but ended up throwing it away because the legs were starting to fall off the body and the foam was being eaten away by the elements. I had patched it up in prior years with duct tape but it was getting bad, lol.

I wish I had a huge barn to store everything I've ever made.


----------



## Crunch

Nice skeleton spider rider with skull flail. Looks really great if it fits into your theming


----------



## SmartisSexy

I am having a helluva time with the fiberglassing on this thing, I gave up on the beach ball and went to an exercise ball. Not as large as I had wanted but we will see if this works out better.


----------



## The Reapers WS6

i still have to do that part as well,, im using one of those ballons you blow up that has the rubber band on it to bounce off your fist..


----------



## Spider Rider

I'm sorry SmartisSexy. What is the problem you are having using a beach ball?


----------



## SmartisSexy

Well first my liquid kept hardening right away so I added less hardener to it and now it has been over 24 hours and it won't dry lol. Not to mention the dang thing rolled over and made a mess of my garage haha. I am hoping it will harden some time over the course of today if not I guess I go back to the drawing board


----------



## Spider Rider

Try to follow the number of drops of hardener recommended. That is the trick to get the hardening time right. I don't remember how I kept the ball from rolling, I must have braced it somehow. Maybe set it in an old tire with no rim since you only do a half at a time. Also you should be doing it outside because of fumes. If you have a water heater in the garage I think there is an explosion danger!


----------



## Spider Rider

I remember now. I used a garbage can that fit the bottom of the beach ball to hold it while I fiberglassed.


----------



## SmartisSexy

LOL I am lucky I didn't blow myself up haha. I will try again then hopefully the third time will be a charm.


----------



## Halloween 2012

is there a tutorial for this, I read the whole post and didnt see a parts list, unless I missed it somehow....


----------



## Spider Rider

HTML:


This isn't really a how-to but someone asked how I attached the legs to my giant spider

The first sentence of this thread  

I made the spider years ago before I was even aware of Halloween Forums so this was more of a reverse engineer to answer Tumblindice's request to show how the legs were attached.


----------



## Scorpion 1

Thats a great idea and simple to pull off


----------



## SmartisSexy

Still waiting for that stupid ball to dry OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spider Rider

Here is a possible solution from a car forum.

you have a couple options on how to fix it depending on the cause.
One possible cause is you didnt use enough MEKP per volume of resin which in that case after 3days it should still have cured. You can get a heat lamp or set it in the sun to bake for awhile and see if it "kicks". You can also use a blow drier or heatgun to get the reaction started. If it is mixed correctly and you apply heat with a drier or heatgun it will bubble a little as the reaction starts.

If no bubbling then , you did not mix it well enough from the start--so now you have 2 more options. Option 1 is scrap the piece and start over.
Option 2 is mix a "hotter" batch (Small batchenough for one good coat) -Make sure it is Mixed extremely well--I stir in circles and then move the brush through it up and down like mixing cake batter.
apply the hotter batch over it and it should make the entire thing Kick.

possible downsides--if its been sitting for that long--moisture could have gotten into the resin and will break down the resin. which can make the piece more brittle. It will show up as white spots or streaks when and if it does cure , mostly due to the wax seperating from the resin.

If it were me, I would go for the hot batch and see if the whole thing does kick and let it fully cure for a few hours. The worse thing that can happen is it will warp or tweak b/c of the amount of resin and if you mix the batch too hot.
Which if that happens youre back at square one--but if it doesnt, you're back working on your piece.

FYI fiberglass shouldnt take more than an hour to cure in temperatures above 65degrees F. applying additional hardener of the entire piece will really do nothing but waste hardener. Use resin and hardener HOT batch


----------



## SmartisSexy

OK I am going to do this when I get home I left it out in the sun all day so that may have already handled the issue for me but we shall see. Thanks for your feedback on this, I usually don't run into this many issues with a prop, but I guess there is a first for everything lol.


----------



## Spider Rider

Fiberglass can be used for all kinds of props so I hope you can put your first experience behind you and become friends with it. I'm about to make a giant pumpkin using the same kind of beach ball - half deflated and tied up to give it pumpkin sections.


----------



## SmartisSexy

I think this is just trial and error and I won't quit until I get the result I want so I am going to learn patience with this process.


----------



## GraveyardMistress

Spider Rider said:


>


I just saw this thread and I have to say that is one of the most awesome spiders I have seen ... you gave me some inspiration


----------



## The Reapers WS6

thats what i said as well,, that pic you quoted is a work of art,, the lighting, etc,, everything about that pic is awesome.


----------



## SmartisSexy

I think I am ditching the fiberglass idea and going in another direction. To be continued ...


----------



## xrockonx911

these are fantastic.... I love the Blucky riding the spider.


----------



## Spider Rider

> I think I am ditching the fiberglass idea and going in another direction.


I'm crying MEKP tears. Sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## SmartisSexy

It is ok I am going to make something work lol.


----------



## sarahtigr

How did u make the body? ***Nevermind saw I missed a few pages!***


----------



## sarahtigr

Okay here's a pic of my house. I want to put the spider on the roof where the arrow is pointing but I want it to look like its coming down the side. Any ideas on how I would attach it?


----------



## Spider Rider

The Spider I made wouldn't work on a roof very well. The legs are wobbly and the body is too heavy.


----------



## thewraithangel

Oh my! I so totally love these spiders!!!


----------



## Maaharette

*Paper mache spider body?*

Couldnt you use paper mache and just coat it well? It would be much lighter. I think thats what I'm going to try.


----------



## Spider Rider

Please post pictures if you do a mache spider. I would love to see it!


----------



## SmartisSexy

I am actually doing paper mache and am in the process as we speak. I will do pictures when I finish mine as well. I am just going to Drylok the crap out of it lol.


----------



## Corn Stalker

Just came back to this thread to get details. I'm starting my spider today and had planned on doing the mache also! I have a haunted corn maze and intend to make extensions on the legs so that visitors have to walk directly under the spider to continue down the trail. Will also hang smaller motion detected spiders under her and will have a cocoon with bones protruding out of it. Has anyone used a web shooter?? I'm thinking of buying one instead of stretching out all those bagged type ones. Wish me luck-


----------



## ShadowLady>XI<

Wow...these spiders are great! Now I think I'll need one too....time is getting tight though!

-Shadow


----------



## SmartisSexy

I used an exercise ball for the butt because everyone is out of giant beach balls lol.


----------



## Spider Rider

If you want a big butt, Amazon has some.
Amazon.com: 48" Jumbo Beach Ball - Splash Design: Toys & Games


----------



## The Reapers WS6

I Like Big Butts -and i cannot lie!!


i need to get some pics of our spider up,, she's aleady on display in the yard. Only 31 days to go!


----------



## SmartisSexy

I think I will be ok on the butt with the exercise ball I am just going to rely on the legs to give him height and size.


----------



## Sssgarry

been getting some pm's about the body parts , hope
this helps (may not be the best way but it worked for me  )


----------



## TK421

I want to thank Gumba for starting the "Prop Showcase: Halloween Prop Hall of Fame" thread because it introduced me to this fantastic spider build. This has given me some great inspiration for 2011.

And thank you, Spider Rider and ScaryGarry, for building these fantastic spiders and posting such good photos on the construction and assemply.


----------



## Spider Rider

Thanks TK421, I know you have the skills to build one because I follow your builds and am a fan. By the way I'm Spider Rider, not Walker  but you have given me another idea for a prop. I have a large pumpkin I made out of fiberglass that I was going to turn into spider. ( A love child of the Spider and the Pumpkin head rider.) I think a small skeleton with a leash will be taking it for a walk! Thanks for the creative spark.


----------



## TK421

Sorry about that, Spider Rider! From now on, I'll be sure to get it right!!

Glad to hear I could provide a spark! Sounds like it will be a nice addition.


----------



## Hauntcast

I used this tute to make a simliar spider for my yard. It came out great, but I need to tighten the U bolts underneath. Its butt end is a bit heavy and was bending the legs.


----------



## Spider Rider

I needed to add a separate pole to support my big butt. I would love if anyone who builds a spider posted some pics in this thread! I saw some of yours and it was awesome.


----------



## TK421

Started building my spider. Here's a link to the thread. Giant Spider Build from TK421.


----------



## Spider Rider

Looking great! As far as animation, I was considering a simple but creepy idea would be to make the fangs (chelicerae) move. Another idea was to adapt the Silly String shooter made from an aerosol deodarant dispenser another member made.


----------



## Deathtouch

I just wanted to thank Spider Rider for all his help. I have started on the spider's butt with fiberglass. And I am not having any problems with the resin. With all the members that I have asked help for in a project, Spider Rider has taken it to the limit. So I must give him an A for Tech support. LOL


----------



## Deathtouch

So Spider Rider asked me to start posting progress pictures of my spider using the fiberglass resin. It seems to be working well for me. I am using 4 oz of resin with 40 drops of hardener. This seems to be working good. I tried using more but the resin would get hard before I even got a chance to put it all on the mat. Oh we nicked named the spider Charlotte. Guess where I got that at?


----------



## Spider Rider

Thanks for doing this! Will it be too traumatic for your daughter if Wilbur is cocooned in Charlottes web? Kidding of course. My daughters would have killed me if I did that.


----------



## Rabbit101

Great Spiders! I was inspired by this thread to make my own Spider, I havent had it off the workbench quite yet but I have to test it out in the yard soon.


----------



## Spider Rider

Love it! What did you use to make the pointy bottom of the legs?


----------



## Rabbit101

I woke up one morning and headed straight to my shed and grabbed some tent or tarp poles ive had in there doing nothing for years, if you look close enough (First post photo) you can see the little clamp screw's so I can actually adjust the 4 outside legs to any length I need for balance. It was just one of those OMG moments. I put a 2" reducer to 1/2 " into the end of the 2" pipe, then had to drill just a little bit out to make them fit snugly in but they turned out very solid. The body is 2 layers of 2" foam board, eyes are my wifes suntanning peeps that luckily came in red.
I may purchase the Spirit Halloween jumping spider $69 check it out ....and put it just below or under my large spider, while they look at the big spider the little guy will jump out should be a good scare.


----------



## Spider Rider

Wow, nice job using found resources, but I wonder what your wife will say when she recognizes the eyes I have thought of building a spider using steel tubing for the legs so it will be strong enough for the heavy body. The foam body is a great idea too.


----------



## Rabbit101

I know what you mean, its amazing how a small piece of plywood, some brackets and some plastic tube with a little paint can weigh in so heavy so fast! And I was thinking lite weight materials the entire build. Ill try the legs as they are then if they turn out to be wobbly Ill probably purchase some Electricians tubing from one of the builders stores in 3/4 inch, at $4 per 10' stick it should be heavy duty enough. I have my 2 flying crank ghosts in the front yard on 15' up in the air using the 3/4 tube and its been solid even during small wind storms.
My wife looks goofy in those peeps anyway


----------



## Deathtouch

I have some progress Pics. Might not get it done this year. Starting to get cold in Chicago so we will see. Would have started earlier but had gall bladder surgery. But if I ever get it done, it will be a hugggggee spider.


----------



## Holdenbugs

The wife and I really wanted a giant spider for our home this Halloween, so I poked around on the internet, and found your build tutorial. Thanks so much for inspiring me and giving me the courage to take this project on! Here are some pics of the process. The legs are not connected at the first and second segment. I am pretty happy with how everything turned out but am concerned about mounting this beast in the yard with stability. Its roughly 9’ tall at the butt and 20’ wide from longest legs. Any advice?


----------



## Spider Rider

WOW, that's a tall one. Does the PVC hold it up with legs that long? That would make a cool entry to your house door with the kids walking under it. Maybe you could back it up against the house and attach it somehow to stabilize it.


----------



## Deathtouch

As I am doing this I am checking out all the other spiders. Awesome job on them.

Ok, wanted to remind everyone that I am doing the same thing that spider rider is doing. Using the fiberglass. Not sure what I am going to do with the head but working on it.


----------



## Deathtouch

Opps had a dup post. Sorry.


----------



## Holdenbugs

I don’t know if the PVC will hold it yet. My feeling is yes but it would be pretty wobbly. That would be cool to have the kids walk under him! Just don’t think it is quite tall enough for that. So I am thinking I need to support the butt with pole into ground and also the body. Either that or I can use a suspension wire from a flag pole we have in the yard.


----------



## Avery

I'd like to take a moment to thank you all - I haven't been on in about a year and a half and was kind of thinking about just punting on my yard display this year. Looking at some of the amazing creativity in this and the TK421 giant spider thread have been like tonic for my soul and actually gotten me enthused about taking my "OK" roof spider from two years ago (poor thing has never actually been set up on the roof) to the next level (as it were).


----------



## Spider Rider

Good luck and be careful. Spiders will try and nudge you off the roof.


----------



## Rabbit101

I did my test run on my spider to see how well he... oops or she would stand on the PVC with the tent poles on the four outside legs, worked awesome! I had it assembled in about 3 minutes, and the "adjustable" legs came in handy. So I can now breath easy my spider wont slow me down at this point and I can move on to other projects. My friends 2 year old came over and shook it a few times so Im confident its going to be solid.


----------



## Holdenbugs

Here is the first web that the spider will be standing under. One more giant web on the house to go...many little (spawns) spiders will go on the house connected to it. Were getting there. Waiting on the outdoor CFL black lights to arrive.


----------



## Holdenbugs

Here it is... So much hard work has gone into this but everything was a success. There are all kinds of lighting effects (webs glow in black lights, red and blue lights on house and spider) but my camera isnt able to take goods pics at night.


----------



## Spider Rider

Wowzy wow wow!! Momma spider is in the house. Were you able to stabilize it? I see the support poles.


----------



## Holdenbugs

Spider Rider said:


> Wowzy wow wow!! Momma spider is in the house. Were you able to stabilize it? I see the support poles.


Yes. She is pretty solid even in high winds. One pole through the rear witch hooks on to the body. Another pole in the main body. I was going to stake the legs to the ground but I dont think it needs it.


----------



## Spider Rider

That's good news. I like how you continued the bumpy legs part way up the fatter segment. I think I will steal that idea for mine this year. Great job, another spider lives!


----------



## Xane

Well that's just horrifying 

Great job! I wish I could do something like this but my sister has threatened all sorts of untoward things (including throwing out anything Halloween related) if I buy or make any realistic spiders. I was thinking of getting the jumping spider to use at work, but then I was thinking about trying not to give our customers heart attacks. Oh well.


----------



## Holdenbugs

Here it is at night...with personal camera. We will have pro pics to come.


----------



## scubafilos

I like this very much, great job!


----------



## mcwthethird

Looks great ~ how many lights are you pushing to light your entire house like that, sweet!


----------



## Holdenbugs

3 CFL red lights on the house, 3 CFL black lights on the webs, 1 Red hallogen on the spider. We are planning more lights the night of halloween with fog machine.


----------



## TeamKup

Using advice found here and from TK, I managed to get one going. The leg span is significant, over 17 feet. The height under the body is about 5 feet and some inches, I haven't measured yet. It was a 6 feet, but the weight of the body pulled it down a bit. It stands up on its own. I am going to stake down the legs somehow, since they wander just a bit in our back yard. 

It is going to be moved to the front yard tonight. Never start a project in October when your kids birthday is midmonth, you end up having to dismantle it prematurely for the party.


----------



## dacostasr

Love it! Very cool...

Dennis


----------



## dacostasr

Duplicate post...don't know why...

So I'll say something new...those red eyes really add to its creepiness. This is on my list for next year.

Thanks for sharing.

Dennis


----------



## TeamKup

The red eyes are from a Walgreens vampire head. I cut open the head, pulled out the eyes and wiring. I popped off the iris that was glued on each eye. It even has a mode that talks, but I don't think I will use that much. they were wired to react to motion or loud noises, I modified that too so the red is just on. To do that, I simply took out the motion device.

I thought about making them bigger by putting them in ping pong balls, but didn't in the end. I put them in the foam after it cured and painted. I used a 1 inch drill hole cutter for the sockets and just sliced a path for the wiring.


----------



## Spider Rider

Fantastic TeamKup! I love the idea of TOT's being able to walk under the spider...if they dare. What size is the pvc you are using? I always wanted to paint an hourglass on mine but no one would see it. They would on yours.


----------



## TeamKup

Spider Rider said:


> Fantastic TeamKup! I love the idea of TOT's being able to walk under the spider...if they dare. What size is the pvc you are using? I always wanted to paint an hourglass on mine but no one would see it. They would on yours.


It is 2 inch for two of the leg segments and then the third segment that rests on the ground is 1.5 inch.

I am painting an hourglass on tonight after I move it to the front yard. It will be orange though, I liked the contrast better.


----------



## HalloweeenSis

Very impressive!


----------



## Holdenbugs

Nice! Great that she can stand on her own. Mine turned out to be way too heavy.


----------



## SavageEye

TeamKup said:


> Using advice found here and from TK, I managed to get one going. The leg span is significant, over 17 feet. The height under the body is about 5 feet and some inches, I haven't measured yet. It was a 6 feet, but the weight of the body pulled it down a bit. It stands up on its own. I am going to stake down the legs somehow, since they wander just a bit in our back yard.
> 
> It is going to be moved to the front yard tonight. Never start a project in October when your kids birthday is midmonth, you end up having to dismantle it prematurely for the party.
> 
> View attachment 94818
> 
> View attachment 94819


That is sweet! How much do you think it cost you to make?


----------



## TeamKup

SavageEye said:


> That is sweet! How much do you think it cost you to make?


I think about $250 or so in the Bay Area of California. It is ABS plastic drain pipe, which was most of the cost.








Here it is last night in the front yard right after moving it and then this morning greeting me as I left the house. We are in the process of working on lighting for everything. The lights are only on at night for 6 hours after sundown, so you can't see them in this dark AM photo. 









Still have to texture the upper legs, but got lots of looks from neighbors on their evening walks.


----------



## H82GO55

Spooktacular!


----------



## Spider Rider

Nice Holdenbugs and Teamkup! I think we need a Spider calender with all of these being built.


----------



## mcwthethird

How did you build your web ~ love that too!


----------



## SasyGrl31

My question is......where do you guys put them AFTER Halloween? Do they come apart?


----------



## SasyGrl31

Holdenbugs, your house is fantastic!! I am gonna freak out my bf by telling him that this is what I wanna do when we get our house! Love it!!


----------



## Coalburner

*Thank You Spider Rider!*

Thank You for your information on your spider!









Ours turned out pretty good.


----------



## Spider Rider

I saw the first pic and thought "I don't remember taking that picture of my spider." Great job, what did you make the abdomen out of?


----------



## Coalburner

THANK YOU! 

It's a 48" beach ball. It stayed inflated the entire time it was out.


----------



## Deathtouch

Coalburner said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> It's a 48" beach ball. It stayed inflated the entire time it was out.


You bought the 48 incher too. I should have mine done by next year. But mine is made of what spider rider did, fiber glass.


----------



## Deathtouch

Holdenbugs said:


> View attachment 91141
> Here is the first web that the spider will be standing under. One more giant web on the house to go...many little (spawns) spiders will go on the house connected to it. Were getting there. Waiting on the outdoor CFL black lights to arrive.


How did you make your web holdenbugs?


----------



## Coalburner

Yes, we considered fiberglass, but space is a huge issue when it comes to storage. I guess I need a bigger house to store my stuff.


----------



## Deathtouch

I have not given up yet. I have been working on the front. But I found myself interested in building one of those bourno rc crawling zombies but with a moving head. So the spider has been put to the side for a bit. But I did get to work on the front. This is what I have done so far, as far as the head is concerned.


----------



## philiprambo

Such a nice one.Thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## Devil

Just want to show you my spider from 2011.. thanks for all the help


----------



## Spider Rider

Great job, Devil. How did you do the texture on the abdomen? Is it fiberglass, Great Stuff or something else?.


----------



## Deathtouch

Started working on the body last week. The butt is kind of done. I need to make something to stand it up.


----------



## Rania

God i love this place. I had a picture of that big spider on my Pinterest and wondered how to make it. It brought me here of course! You guys are all amazing! These spiders are bad ass! Totally making a big spider this year!


----------



## Spider Rider

Rania said:


> God i love this place. I had a picture of that big spider on my Pinterest and wondered how to make it. It brought me here of course! You guys are all amazing! These spiders are bad ass! Totally making a big spider this year!


Please post pics when you are building it and feel free to ask any questions about "arachnids of unusual size".


----------



## osenator

Man, you guys make me want to build one so bad! I might try it! If the museum okay a good budget for me, for sure, I'll do one!


----------



## LT Scare

There are some members here with absolute over-the-top talent. Be sure to look for some of Terra's threads. Her neighbors are truely lucky to see her haunt each year.


----------



## LT Scare

Deathtouch said:


> Started working on the body last week. The butt is kind of done. I need to make something to stand it up.


Looking Good! You might wan to look at this thread and consider having the front legs "reach" out at the TOTs

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/116349-diy-movable-pvc-joints-elbow-shoulders.html


----------



## GraveyardMistress

I've really got to get off my butt and start making one of these for this year.


----------



## LT Scare

BTW, when I made mine, I covered the PVC with faux fur from Jo-Ann's


----------



## Sssgarry

Glad i saw this again , it reminds me that i wanted to add texture ( great stuff ) to my spiders legs this year ( like spiderriders ) i'll just jot that down as #149 on my stuff to do list for this year


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i hate spiders but this is really cool doesnt look too hard


----------



## ilovespooks

i love the spider,looks really good. ive been thinking about making one, how do make the round part of the body? i need some ideas.


----------



## osenator

Okay, me and Doto, we look into building one at Lowes, and we calculate the budget to build a pretty nice one is around 65$-70$. With or without the museum, I might still build one myself.


----------



## LT Scare

Lots of different ways to make the body. Here are a couple:

Layer sheets of foam glued together, then shave and texture as you like. Paint .
Use a piece of plywood shaped the way you like as your base (to mount legs). Arc wire (coat hanger guage) from side to side and front to back in desired shape. Will need to secure "intersections" of wires for best strength - solder, twist ties, or zip ties.
Multiple ways to go at this point:

Cover "Cage" with furry fabric and be finished.
Cover "Cage" with furry fabric, then fill the area inside the wire with "Great Stuff" for added strength
Cover "Cage" with plastic, fill the cavity with great stuff, remove plastic then paint.


----------



## Spider Rider

@ilovespooks, I used a 48" beach ball and coated it with fiberglass. Coalburner just used the beach ball and painted it black. They said it stayed inflated the whole time!


----------



## LT Scare

You could also cover the beach ball with paper mache, then seal it with dryloc or monster mud and paint it.
....or skip the paper mache and use strips of fabric soaked in monster mud.


----------



## osenator

Thank you all for the amazing info! I was thinking of using a Beach Ball (rubber) or a er... gym ball thingy (Forgot the name).. for the torso


----------



## osenator

Question to all, are your spiders are water (or... sight.. snow) proof?


----------



## Spider Rider

Mine is weatherproof., I leave the fiberglass ball out all year round. One advantage of just using the ball alone is weight. Once you start texturing it you need to add a support pole like I did for the heavy fiberglass body.


----------



## Sssgarry

mine is water proof... WARNING ABOUT THE BODY , the 1st one i made ( about 6 years ago i think ) i made with 
a beachball covered with monster mud was stored in the attic of my workshop ( you ever see what happens to a ball in cold weather
- they contract / implode from the cold ) completely ruined . 2nd attempt was a globe , worked pretty well but wasn't happy with the size -
so now i'm using one of those giant blow-mold jack-o-lanterns painted to match my spider - love it !  i'll get some pics up soon ( forgot to take
any of it last year ) but the shape of it is very cool


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

If you are thinking about making a giant spider now is the perfect time to find clearanced pool noodles. We made our legs out of conduit and pool noodles of various sizes....










I used a inflatable snowman and tied him into my desired body shape. I filled the cavity with newspaper and covered it with black plastic sheeting. Then I did detail work using some great stuff and paint. I used plastic storage containers for the eyes.


----------



## Zombastic

These are some great ideas y'all!!!!
I went to Lowes today and picked up everything that I need to start on my my spider tomorrow.
As of now I think I want a tarantula style spider much like Pumkinhead625's.








Of course, the style of spider is subject to change once I get going.


----------



## Spider Rider

Fantastic. If there are any problems just post the questions you have and someone here will have an answer.


----------



## Sssgarry

the blow-mold pumpkin body , i added last year  the face made for neat markings on its back


----------



## Spider Rider

Clever, I like it. Another hybrid is born.


----------



## Zombastic

It's a crappy cell pic but here's what I did tonight.








I've got an big exercise ball that I'm gonna paper mache and then cover with Great Stuff. I guess I'll worry about the head when I get to it.
I've decided to ditch the tarantula look. These Black Widow type spiders stand higher and demand attention imo.


----------



## Birk

Hey all this is my first post, new to the forum. Ive been doing a haunt at my friends house outside for about 4 or 5 yrs, i just bought a house and attempting to make a giant spider with pvc also, im using 5' 1" PVC pipes, and still figuring out how to do the body, i will post a pic tomorrow if i can get the legs and base setup, all the pics have really helped.


----------



## Sssgarry

hi birk welcome to the forum  glad the pics helped - if you get a chance put some pics of your spider build
up here ( might help someone else who's making one ) plus i'd like to see them


----------



## Sssgarry

also , i'm getting ready to start a half scale version of mine ( male spider ) so if anyone needs pics of a specific
area as i'm building it - let me know


----------



## Birk

i should be able to get the legs up tomorrow just to see how big its going to be, im not really sure how im doing the body yet, but im using the idea of the 4 clamps attached to a piece of the wood as the support, but the actual body i have no clue yet. The one with the pumpkin as the ASS part of the spider looked killer!!! Plus i seen a spider nest in an earlier post out of ping pong balls and chicken wire which i want to do also.


----------



## SavageEye

Sssgarry said:


> the blow-mold pumpkin body , i added last year  the face made for neat markings on its back


This is sweet. How tall did you make him?


----------



## Birk

Pics seem to help the most, its nice to get ideas on how they look and go from there, i need to figure something out for the body and head, what did you use on the head?


----------



## Birk

gonna try and use this for the body and head\


----------



## Zombastic

Birk- I think that would work great!

Here's the one I've been working on.
I've got to add foam to the legs and fangs area and then paint it all.
I'm not entirely happy with the head so maybe I'll add some foam to round it off some more.


----------



## Birk

Do you have the fangs going into PVC? I figured use an adhesive or something for the fangs, i need to start working on the body and get it setup and see how its even going to look. I will post pics as i get moving on this.


----------



## Zombastic

Birk said:


> Do you have the fangs going into PVC? I figured use an adhesive or something for the fangs, i need to start working on the body and get it setup and see how its even going to look. I will post pics as i get moving on this.



Yeah they're shoved into 45 degree pvc angles. They're not a tight fit though so I need to use either glue or run a screw into the back of each one.
I made them from a shovel handle I had and sharpened them with a grinder drill bit.
I used a pallet plank for the base and screwed everything into it. The foam helped strengthen it.
Here's a bottom view:








I think you've got a perfect set up for the body. It's already strong.


----------



## Zombastic

I still have to decide on a color for the eyes and fangs. Me thinks some sort of a yellow for the fangs.


----------



## Birk

I love everyones creativity, everyone has their own ideas its awesome. I hope to work on mine this week sometime, i wonder if i should keep it black, or paint the orange pumpkin brown, im thinking completely black.


----------



## Birk

Zombastic said:


> I still have to decide on a color for the eyes and fangs. Me thinks some sort of a yellow for the fangs


Maybe lay a body under the fangs and have blood on fangs, it looks awesome, looks like hes ready to strike!


----------



## Birk

Heres where im at so far


----------



## Airforceblue1981

Quick tip for the fangs. I picked up some fake banana's in WalMart's craft section. You may have to trim the ends a bit, but they are curved perfectly and I only paid a dollar for two.


----------



## SpiceyStacie

*Web ideas?*



Airforceblue1981 said:


> Quick tip for the fangs. I picked up some fake banana's in WalMart's craft section. You may have to trim the ends a bit, but they are curved perfectly and I only paid a dollar for two.


Awesome idea! Thanks for the tip!

I hope to start mine this weekend. I want to make at least 1, if not 2. I have a huge front yard so lots of space to spread them out or put one on the roof.

Anyone have any good plans for the giant webs? I found the blacklight reactive ones from Spiderwebman that look awesome but I figured I could somehow make one.


----------



## Birk

SpiceyStacie said:


> Awesome idea! Thanks for the tip!
> 
> I hope to start mine this weekend. I want to make at least 1, if not 2. I have a huge front yard so lots of space to spread them out or put one on the roof.
> 
> Anyone have any good plans for the giant webs? I found the blacklight reactive ones from Spiderwebman that look awesome but I figured I could somehow make one.


Ive almost gave up on making a huge web, i may have mine up my house on the bushes so i may load the bushes with webs and see how that goes. Unless i can come across away to make a huge spiderweb.


----------



## SavageEye

SpiceyStacie said:


> Awesome idea! Thanks for the tip!
> 
> I hope to start mine this weekend. I want to make at least 1, if not 2. I have a huge front yard so lots of space to spread them out or put one on the roof.
> 
> Anyone have any good plans for the giant webs? I found the blacklight reactive ones from Spiderwebman that look awesome but I figured I could somehow make one.


They are not too hard to make, I have made two over the past two weekends. Unfortunately I have no progress pictures. What you will need:

200 yards of cotton clothes line
200 clothespins
GOOP (it is a rubberized glue)
3 pieces of rebar (if you do the triangle shape, 4 if you do the larger square shape)

That's it...


----------



## Zombastic

Well, my worst fear has happened. I started setting up my yard today and after 15 minutes in the sun my spider cracked. What happened was the exercise ball expanded and cracked the paper mache and foam. I poked a hole in it, let it deflate a little and stuck duct tape over it for now, until I decide what to do to fix it. I'm so mad I almost wanna say screw it. I just knew I should have fiberglassed it and then deflated it. 
Sucks because I actually thought briefly that this could happen early in the building but quickly dismissed it. 
I'm considering buying more foam and just filling 'er up.
God I wonder how much that will take?.......okay rant over....gotta get back out there!


----------



## Zombastic

The ball has completely delated and the shell of mache and foam is still holding up fine. She's back in the garage for now.
I've come up with a couple of options and I'll be doing emergency surgery later today.
I've settled down and I think it will be alright.

**EDIT**
I patched the crack with multiple layers of Great Stuff Foam. Even went around the whole circle adding more.
It's really strong, It feels just like it did when the ball was inflated.
I've already painted it and will put it back out tomorrow. 
I assume it's airtight so I'm gonna drill a big hole in the bottom just in case this time


----------



## mcwthethird

Thanks for all the help/examples/suggestions ~ my 2nd version of the PVC spider went up today 

Neighbors were already staring.


----------



## Zombastic

mcwthethird said:


> Thanks for all the help/examples/suggestions ~ my 2nd version of the PVC spider went up today
> 
> Neighbors were already staring.


Your spider looks great, eyes and all. I love your whole set up with the eggs and web.
I've got my Spider ready to go. Now I just need to get a cool scene like yours.
Nice Job!!!


----------



## Spider Rider

Wow, I really like the wide stance. Great job.


----------



## Zombastic

I painted the eyes and fangs and she's out in the yard. 
I still need way more web and to add the cocooned victim I've been working on.
I'm considering making a rope from web.


----------



## Sadler Vampire

You guys should motorize them........


----------



## Spider Rider

I hope your patch worked Zombastic. If the mache doesn't hold up, just an excercise ball painted black has worked for some.


----------



## Zombastic

Spider Rider said:


> I hope your patch worked Zombastic. If the mache doesn't hold up, just an excercise ball painted black has worked for some.


I realize you fiberglassed your spider. I should have done that.
I chickenwired the head on mine and then filled it with foam after maching it. It's held up perfectly. 
I'm a little worried about the big mache and foam ball being hollow here in Florida with the heat and rain we're still having.
I still have some cans of foam and may fill it up with it to strengthen it.
I just need to get by with it this year. I'm sure I'll re-build this section before next Halloween.


----------



## SpiceyStacie

Sadler Vampire said:


> You guys should motorize them........


OMG!! I want! Too much work but WAY cool!


----------



## DexterSinister

Sadler Vampire said:


> You guys should motorize them........


Nicely done. It looks like you've got drive wheels on the back. Where in the world will you be taking that thing?


----------



## Deathtouch

Finally got my big spider done. Thanks Spider rider!!

last photo was testing settng up the butt.


----------



## Zombastic

Nicely done Deathtouch. Love it!


----------



## Spider Rider

You're welcome Deathtouch. It's great to see it up and scaring.


----------



## lilybones

These are all absolutely terrifying. Good job!


----------



## osenator

Wow, look amazing! Great job! I want to do one for next year, for sure!


----------



## Guest

Hitting this hard this weekend.
Using an exercise ball with fabric mache over top for the B Hind. Going skinny on the legs. Chick wire and fabirc mache for frontal area, plywood base. If it comes together its gonna be fast. First go at "shelobs Offspring's ass end" crashed and burned when wifes friend accidentally....knocked it off the counter it was drying on. Hope this one makes it, no visitors in the work room.

Cheers, here's hoping this arachnophobic doesn't shat himself after forgetting it's there at some point.


----------



## JustWhisper

OMG, everyone's spiders look amazing. See how you have inspired all of us, Spider Rider? I know you have already seen mine. But I will post pics for those who have not seen it. Mine is made using SRs basic design. But I used someone else's idea for attaching the legs. Sorry I can't remember who. I needed a smaller version of the spider so I made mine about half the size.






























The abdomen on mine is a child's punching ball covered in papier mache and then a coat of fiberglass. I found the papier mache alone did not hold up well to FL heat. It is still in the upper eighties here so I am curious to see how it will react when it gets cooler.


----------



## Birk

Put my spider up about an hour ago, its windy out so we will see how it holds up, i will post a pic in the morning, i have somemore painting to do on it, but someone was taking pics of my house already today, so im forced to start putting everything up,


----------



## hoodoo

Sssgarry said:


> the blow-mold pumpkin body , i added last year  the face made for neat markings on its back


This makes me want to make a spider that faces my house, with the back facing the road. The back will be lit up like a jack o lantern then when the kids get to the door, get candy and turn around, they are facing the face of the spider... I just might have a new project. lol.


----------



## Birk

.
Here is mine, making a cocoon to place on top of the bush to rest the legs on


----------



## Sssgarry

finally got the spider area started , and started painting the new version of mine ( half scale of the big one )
pretty happy with how he's looking 







gave him more of an agressive stance than my big spider


----------



## Spider Rider

Fabulous job! The reach out and touch someone pose is very effective.


----------



## Guest

Made one...It was easily the hit of the display.


----------



## Guest

The supports detract from it somewhat but overall I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Spider Rider

Excellent job and I'm glad it was popular. I had to rebuild my legs this year (after over a decade of haunting) What did you make the butt out of?


----------



## Zombastic

The spider is probably the coolest and most satisfying prop I've made.
So many people took pics with it on Halloween.
Thanks for the inspiration everybody!!!!!


----------



## Ragged Grin

@Rider...

The butt is an exercise ball covered in a thick, unwanted comforter and a little tippy web slinger thing formed from chicken wire, then covered in 7 layers of paper or fabric mache (I alternated). It's sealed with spar urethane and unfortunately was too heavy for leg only supporting so the pvc covered iron supports were set in place.


----------



## Spider Rider

Well my spider's legs finally gave out after over a decade so I made some new ones for Halloween. The uppers were one size larger than the bottom ones which were 1 1/4 inch. I used a reducer at the upper joint.


----------



## GhoulishCop

Having long admired Spider Rider's spider, this has always been a project on the to-do list, but after reviewing this thread after a long absence I think it's time to move it towards the top of my list!

But I'm conflicted. Originally I was going to build a static spider, but then I started collecting a few videos of those wiper motor spiders and I liked the motion they gave so I was going to go that route. But I really do like the height and look of the stationary ones so I was torn. I couldn't have it sit up high but also have the legs move too. Then I thought perhaps I could combine them. 

I really like Sssgarry's pose with the front two legs up and reaching out, so I'm thinking I might be able to animate just those two legs. My idea is to use a shiatsu massager, though I'm worried it will move the legs in a circular motion rather than an up and down one. Also, a shiatsu massager is rather big and bulky and will put additional weight on the body -- the head really. And that's another thing: it will also increase the size of the head in proportion to the body and that big bulbous sac at the back really sets these spiders apart.

So, the point of my post is, does anyone have an idea on what motor might be best to use to animate the front two legs of the spider? Certainly I could use the wiper motor but that almost seems like overkill if I'm only trying to move two legs. I also have an old ceiling fan motor that I salvaged that I've been trying to figure out how to use and figure I could hook it up to a dimmer switch of sorts to control the speed . Would a vent motor work (assuming they can be found at a reasonable price)? A reindeer motor? I'm open to all suggestions as I'm still in my design and planning phase.

Great job to all of you who have tackled this project already! As was previously noted, you've each put your own mark on the design...and a spider calendar, as was once suggested, with all the different designs would be pretty cool!

Rich


----------



## Nepboard

GhoulishCop,
I to am going to do a spider theme this year. I have researched spiders to model it by and have settled on the wolf spider. The body of the spider will be 8 feet long with the legs probably extending 6 feet out from either side. I will have the abdomen stationary with the front of the spider raising up and down pneumatically. I will also have the fron legs animate along with the two fangs. When the controller triggers the prop it will come down onto a body and "eat" a guy who will then scream, yell, shake etc. I am going to animate the front legs/fangs with a massager. Remember that you can disassemble a shiatsu and weld different angled arms onto it to get the motion you want.


----------



## ElPitchfork

Thanks for the inspiration. Here's my work-in-progress, the spider from Hell.


----------



## Spider Rider

Another unique variation! Great job El Pitchfork, way to think outside the box.


----------



## ElPitchfork

Brian Rosenberger of Marietta was just preparing to mow his lawn. Little did he expect to discover a new species of spider.

“That’s one big bug,” Brian commented.

Slightly smaller than a VW bug, the new arachnid named Arachnida Demonicus, is different than your every day spider in that it doesn’t seem content to spin a web and wait for flies.

“Ate the neighbor’s poodle. Three chomps. All that dog did was bark. Shoulda run,” noted Brian. “It turned my way and I ran for the house and locked the doors.”

Lazy it ain’t. Lock up your dogs and invest in firearms. Backyards beware. 

*Mostly finished product. thanks for the inspiration.*


----------



## awokennightmare

I love the way this prop looks! Outstanding!


----------



## Sadler Vampire

Spider Wiper
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HD8YVHLbt0&list=UUXyeKnAI3_CSo_5uwh4lybg

Hope this helps


----------



## awokennightmare

These props are so awesome! I'm terrified of them!


----------



## Zombastic

Nice job ElPitchfork.
That's thing looks creepy....and mean.

I haven't been on here in a long while but just today I thought of this thread.
I'm doing a little work on my spider to sort of strengthen it. I think I'm gonna make a web this year.


----------



## Spider Rider

Check out this great technique Rania Peet came up with for bumping up the legs. [


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Very cool find Spider! Rania always has some excellent new perspectives to share.  One day I'm going to get around to this project, promise. Thanks again for posting it.


----------



## rambunctious

Does anyone know if this is what I'm looking for regarding the fiberglass portion? I was thinking this fiberglass kit and this ball...Fiberglass Kit 32' beach ball or maybe this ball 42'beach ball


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery

Rambunctious, that will work fine, but you'll want to get some additional fiberglass mat. Were I doing this project, I'd want at least two layers of that particular mat, but preferably 3 layers for longer term durability. Your local home improvement stores & auto parts houses will generally carry it on the shelves, if you want to see how far that package will stretch before investing in more glass mat.


Also, don't take their hardening times listed there literally, resin hardening durations are highly dependent on ambient temperature & humidity levels. Lets just say that 2 hrs. to sandable hardness is...quite optimistic. 


I'll defer to someone else who's built the spider recommendations on the beach ball sizes, but the 42" is going to be a big spider when proportioned correctly.


----------



## ice456789

You guys have inspired me with your great work. I'm going to make one of these this year.


----------



## ArtemisBrewski

Just got through all 23 pages of this and I got my list ready to head to HD or Lowes! I ordered a couple 48" beach balls for the body, and was just gonna so something basic for the head, but after seeing the spider from hell, I might go that route. I'll post pics as I create.


----------



## ArtemisBrewski

Just got through all 23 pages of this and I got my list ready to head to HD or Lowes! I ordered a couple 48" beach balls for the body, and was just gonna so something basic for the head, but after seeing the spider from hell, I might go that route. I'll post pics as I create.


----------



## ice456789

$75 later and I think I've got everything I need. Instead of a beach ball I used a large rubber ball from Target ($2.50). It doesn't need to be coated with anything but black paint. I used paint specifically made to adhere to plastics and it is sticking well. Interestingly when I put the ball out to dry the heat made it change shape. I live in Florida so it was out in full sun in almost 100 degree weather. It is now almost egg shaped which is actually really awesome. Even after I took it inside and it cooled off it retained that shape. 

Another cool thing I found were some glow in the dark horns for $1. They are like glow sticks that you crack and then they glow but these are the shape of horns and they are on a headband. I will cut them off the headband and use them as fangs for the spider. I will crack them so they glow on Halloween night.


----------



## ArtemisBrewski

I've yet to post pics, but I got all the PVC, burlap to cover the legs, and Great Stuff to ooze out of the burlap. Only have 4 legs spray painted right now, but they look awesome! I don't know how everyone else got their base/body to stay in the air (maybe my base is too thin to support everything?), but it will still look awesome sitting on the ground. Or maybe a piece of rebar to hold it up. 

ice456789, how big is the rubber ball you got for the body? I bought a couple of 4' beach balls, but I don't want to have to worry about them staying inflated or fiberglassing them.


----------



## ice456789

The ball is about 30" in diameter. If you want bigger (and sturdier) you can get an exercise ball, but they cost more and weigh a LOT more. My only concern is attaching the ball to the wood. I'm going to try instant contact cement.


----------



## R4ZORx

I used a beach ball for mine. I attached it with great stuff expanding foam and painted it with rattle cans. I just inflate it for Halloween and deflate when I put it away. If it ever pops or gets a hole, I just replace it..


----------



## ice456789

R4ZORx said:


> I used a beach ball for mine. I attached it with great stuff expanding foam and painted it with rattle cans. I just inflate it for Halloween and deflate when I put it away. If it ever pops or gets a hole, I just replace it..
> 
> View attachment 171723
> 
> 
> View attachment 171724


I love your color scheme! Great paint job on that. 

My spider is just about ready to go outside. I'm positioning the legs differently than everyone else. The back legs are going to have 90 degree elbows where the connect to the body. It makes the spider look like it's going to pounce. It gives it more of a black widow effect than a tarantula effect. Hopefully I'll post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Spider Rider

Great job R4ZORx! Looks like your spider has a fan. Can't wait to see yours ice456789


----------



## Sssgarry

cool spiders ! Been away from the forum for a while , been missing this  hope you guys are having as much fun making the spiders as i did mine (one of my favorite props that i've made) of course being an arachnophobe made it a bit personal for me .


----------



## jharrisAZ

Just finished making my very first Prop, a Giant Spider! Looks great on the lawn


----------



## Pumpkinskull

*PVC jumping spider*

Keep up the inspiration, guys. 

And here is my version


























(Six year old's color scheme... but its kinda growing on me)

Did a DIY on it as well, per link below
http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/131054-pvc-spider.html


----------



## baykay1984

our spider so far


----------



## Spider Rider

I just wanted to show off my daughter's webbing skills.


----------



## Spider Rider

A neighbor's artist friend stopped by and told me about Louise Bourgeois and her giant spider sculptures. I love the legs and someday would like to emulate them. (On my spider not my legs  )

https://www.google.com/search?q=lou...q3igKY2YH4Dg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1212&bih=887


----------



## Sssgarry

those spiderwebs look awesome !


----------



## Sharemr

Another thread that has been a great help! Our yard is kind of a story telling and ends with a spider. The only problem I ran into is that I couldn't get it to stay up without some support which I'm fine with some rebar to hold it up. I think you all have done an awesome job and in the picture I'm sure some of you will see a little bit of your ideas or posts put into mine =) THANK you all for the inspiration!


----------



## Sssgarry

nice job ! that spiders creepy as hell , i like the eyes


----------



## Jessca Marie

Wanted to share the spider we created to protect our house this Halloween. We have been super busy and I haven't been able to get the lighting correct to get a good picture at night. 

We used a 48'' beach ball, than fiberglassed and painted it. 
The body is made up of great stuff covered in 'fur' from the local fabric store. 
The eyes are red candle jars, we hooked up the electrical through the body to have the eyes light up. 
The legs are simply PVC. We covered the bottom part of the legs in front with yarn which gives it an awesome texture. And the joints are covered with the same fur as the body. 
We also have about 1500 spiders running up the side of our house, and than spider egg sacks!
I will take better pictures and close ups so that it is easier to see how we created this monster!


----------



## Spider Rider

Great Spiders in time for Halloween, Sharemr and Jessca Marie!!! I love the idea that TOTs will walk underneath the spider to get their treats.


----------



## Caitlyn Ashley

I've been really wanting to make this for our yard, since I saw it online two weeks ago, I'm trying to figure out what materials I need, and so far between Scary Gary and yourself Spider Rider, I'm getting it all figured out. 
I had seen earlier when you mentioned the length of your spiders legs, 
But I don't think you mentioned what length the legs were that weren't detachable from your spider, only the lengths of the detachable leg pieces. 
I just need to know how long each of the very first leg segments are, so I can start buying the PVC. 
Thanks


----------



## Spider Rider

I just rebuilt the legs two seasons ago and did it a little different. Really just do the length you think looks good, but I will measure again by this weekend. Remind me if I forget.


----------



## Caitlyn Ashley

Alright, Thank You!


----------



## Spider Rider

Caitlyn Ashley said:


> I've been really wanting to make this for our yard, since I saw it online two weeks ago, I'm trying to figure out what materials I need, and so far between Scary Gary and yourself Spider Rider, I'm getting it all figured out.
> I had seen earlier when you mentioned the length of your spiders legs,
> But I don't think you mentioned what length the legs were that weren't detachable from your spider, only the lengths of the detachable leg pieces.
> I just need to know how long each of the very first leg segments are, so I can start buying the PVC.
> Thanks


From front to back 34, 32, 35 and 33 symmetrical to both sides. This is not rocket science, they can be sized to whatever you think looks good.


----------



## Caitlyn Ashley

I thought it over last night, I was more than likely going to make them about 40 and see if it looked alright. 
Thanks for your advice though, it helped.


----------



## Spider Rider

Your welcome. Post a pic when you're done. It might help someone else.


----------



## ice456789

I can't believe I forgot to post mine!








He ended up up having a diameter of about 12 feet. People were stopping their cars in front of my house to take pictures of him.  At night he was lit up by a green spotlight.

One tip I have for everyone is if you put fangs on your spider, have them point down not out. If the fangs point out from the heat it can look more ant-like. In about a month I'll see how well he survived his hibernation in my attic at about 120 degrees for a year.


----------



## Spider Rider

Great! Glad she was a hit.


----------



## ice456789

A couple other thoughts.... we had some really rough weather (I'm in Florida) which completely destroyed the webbing on my porch. I wish I had gotten a pic of it before the storm because it looked fantastic. 

For my spider's eyes I used ping pong balls cut in half and painted with glow in the dark spray paint. 

Also it's hard to see in this pick, but to the right of the spider hanging from the tree is his victim. It's a bucky wrapped in saran wrap, then in cheesecloth, then finally with fake web and covered with small plastic spiders. 


One final thought.... that thing was hard to mow around!


----------



## LadyGoats

CALLING ALL AMAZING SPIDER BUILDERS!!!!

How "stable" are your spiders? I just threw one together this afternoon, and the legs are wobbly and can't support a <2lb body. I wasn't planning on gluing the leg pieces together, but I did screw a screw into every joint. I guess I could add another screw to each joint, but I kinda wonder if it's the PVC itself that isn't strong enough to support the weight at the odd angles, or if it's just me? I used 1/2" at the bottom of the front and back legs, and 3/4" tops of the front/back legs and the middle legs are all 3/4" (why is that so hard for me to explain?).

Not planning on putting any weight on the spider, but wonder if anyone has suggestions for ways to stabilize it? Or share if yours is stable and how you did so?

THANKS!!


----------



## Zombastic

LadyGoats said:


> CALLING ALL AMAZING SPIDER BUILDERS!!!!
> 
> How "stable" are your spiders? I just threw one together this afternoon, and the legs are wobbly and can't support a <2lb body. I wasn't planning on gluing the leg pieces together, but I did screw a screw into every joint. I guess I could add another screw to each joint, but I kinda wonder if it's the PVC itself that isn't strong enough to support the weight at the odd angles, or if it's just me? I used 1/2" at the bottom of the front and back legs, and 3/4" tops of the front/back legs and the middle legs are all 3/4" (why is that so hard for me to explain?).
> 
> Not planning on putting any weight on the spider, but wonder if anyone has suggestions for ways to stabilize it? Or share if yours is stable and how you did so?
> 
> THANKS!!


A lot of them have a support pole underneath them. That's kinda what I did.


----------



## LadyGoats

Zombastic said:


> A lot of them have a support pole underneath them. That kind what I did.


Thanks! Does that mean that it can't support itself without the pole, or is that an added protection? I great stuffed (verb) my spiders legs last night, thinking it might be the joints, but don't want to permanently glue them onto the body (hello, storage nightmare!). Need to see if I can strengthen the joint with more screws, I guess.


----------



## Spider Rider

Mine are 1 1/4 and 11/2 inch diameter. Schedule 40 which is the thicker wall pvc. The legs stand own their own with a little flex. The body I made is heavy and has a pole to hold it up. Others have used just a painted beach ball that stayed up without the extra support pole. Here is a picture of the legs alone. You can see the large body in the background with the support pole.


----------



## Spider Rider

Here it is all broken down


----------



## Sssgarry

sorry havent been on much lately , i used treaded rod with a nut on both sides of the pvc cap at the ends of my legs on the last spider i built to kind of stake it into the ground , also all of the leg joints are glued except the ones close to the body ( for easier storage ) these joints are held together with a bolt going thru the pvc






my spider is very strong in the yard because the stakes keep the legs from sliding outward , but on a hard surface ( driveway , sidewalk etc )i would have to come up with a different way of holding the legs in place . i hope this helps , it sure works for me -this one stands on only six legs all october and is very stable (still not trying to jack yer thread Spider Rider just thought this might help some folks )


----------



## Spider Rider

(still not trying to jack yer thread Spider Rider just thought this might help some folks )

That is what this thread is about, helping others build arachnoid monsters . Thanks for commenting (and I still love your spiders!).


----------



## Malicious

This is the thread that started it all for me! Thanks to all of you that have posted in this thread I was motivated to start my own giant spider!
mine still has a ways to go but excited to see how it ends up ( havin fun using all the power tools)


----------



## Harleyken

When I built my first Spider in 1990 I used 1/2 inch EMT which is conduit (metal) in the electrical dept. at Home Depot. Since I'm a commercial contractor I scavenged all the conduit , junction boxes & fasteners on tear-outs & used it for virtually all my "frame" builds. I just marked where I wanted the legs to bend, whacked it with a hammer, bent it, sprayed it flat black, drilled holes (with a spade or paddle bit) in a 2 by 6 (on angles) inserted the conduit in the holes, put in a screw through each leg (through the wood & conduit) then used chicken wire (poultry netting) stapled to the wood & stretched a black plastic trash bag over the chicken wire & used electrical tape to tape around the bag where it joined the wood & taped around all the 2 by 6 wood. I drilled a hole for a short piece of conduit (for the head) shaped the head out of several layers of styrofoam, covered it with plastic, shaped mandibles out of (paint) stir sticks then used toothpicks to attach eyes that were red gum balls.
It all worked out great & the spider was really strong & was free standing. It swayed in the wind but I liked the effect. The eyeballs were pulled off by my daughters ( because they wanted the gum---Kids, right?) but the neighbors loved it. We used the spider for years, the legs unscrewed & the body took only a little space in the shed hanging from the rafters. we put it on the roof some years & different places around the yard.


----------



## Malicious

I need some expert advice! would it work if I used layers of creepy cloth attached to the beach ball with the resin/hardner? trying to make it a little lighter


----------



## mindblender

Jessca Marie said:


> We also have about 1500 spiders running up the side of our house, and than spider egg sacks!


I love the look of the small spiders going up the wall! How did you attach them? Hot glue or something else?

Thanks!


----------



## LT Scare

Malicious said:


> This is the thread that started it all for me! Thanks to all of you that have posted in this thread I was motivated to start my own giant spider!
> mine still has a ways to go but excited to see how it ends up ( havin fun using all the power tools)
> View attachment 214613


 Looking good!
A suggestion FWIW: Keep the body as light as possible unless you plan to add an "extra" support. I used PVC legs too and the first year they held the body up just fine. The next year, no change in weight, the PVC joints had become brittle and started breaking. Last year (our final haunt for a while) we used a 3/4" plumbing pipe painted black, mounted vertically (not a leg) to support the body. Because ours was mounted on the roof of the Haunt, the breeze would move the body a bit and the effect was kinda cool. At night that vertical support tends to go unnoticed.


----------



## scream maker

Hi - Attempting a spider this year. I did not do a good job connecting legs to the base and they are all very close together pointing in the same direction. So I RE-read all the spider/pvc posts again, and see what I did wrong. I like the way SSSGARRY spider leg pieces are all glued together and how he added the bolt action to keep it to the "base" 

I love Spider Rider Spiders as well as TK421's, and have kind of glommed their dimensions that I kind of based mine on. I tried a base of all PVC Cross pieces (X shape) connected with small pvc pieces I cut and I have small pieces of PVC sticking out of all four cross pieces for the legs. I have 45 degree angles off all 8 pieces,but I made them all facing the same direction. (AND I USED PVC GLUE ; SO I HAVE TO RE-MAKE THIS PIECE!) then I attached 3' pvc for first part of leg off the base with 2 legs having 45 degree angles and 2 having 90 degree angles ,then 2' pvc connected to all 8 pieces and 45 degree angles and 4' of pvc left to hold everything off the ground, but the base and legs are resting on the ground. Kicking it didn't help, either 

I realize angling the pipes off the base is VERY IMPORTANT now, and I hope that will cure my problem. Too embarrassed to put a photo up at this point!


----------



## baykay1984

This was our spider last year, was a great build and I am looking forward to setting it up again this year.


----------



## cinderellaman143

Great ! Simple, effective, on the cheap and excellent results.


----------



## gharris

Here's the spider I built this year using ideas from this thread. Still have a few details to finish but here she is. My wife did comment on the "9th leg", but thats all I have at this time to stable it.


----------



## Spider Rider

I love to see all of the spiders! I guess the Australian one is a Redback baykay1884? And gharris, a ninth leg could come in handy.


----------



## Zombastic

I finally put my spider out. I still need to put out some web and a victim.









I got this note from my mail lady today.


----------



## SaltwaterServr

The only picture I have of mine so far. I did the Great Stuff on the legs, then plastic corpsed them. Painted black, then dry brushed with red. 

Originally it was supposed to hang off my garage peak. Roof was too steep. Then I tried hanging him off the tree, the bracket attaching the cephalothorax to the abdomen started to break. In the end I made a hoop out of two wire coat hangers, tied some trot line string to it, and suspended the abdomen at the same height as the cephalothorax. The cephalothorax and the abdomen are still connected by the bracket. I love the word cephalothorax. 

The "white" eyes have UV/Indigo LED's in them that help the four yellow eyes below glow at night. I'll get better pictures of it in the next few days. The kids had a costume day at school last night, so the wife posed them out next to him.


----------



## Zombastic

Great spider SaltwaterServr! I really like the plastic corpse idea.
The foam is cracking in some spots on my spider and I've had to do some patchwork. 
I love plastic corpsing everything else, so I might as well do it to my spider.


----------



## Eviliz

Not exactly perfection, but... inspiration had its wicked way with me.

(an 'in progress' shot as well.)


----------



## Malicious

My finished Spider! thanks to everyone who posted tips in this thread!


----------



## jkh43

I just found this forum and thread a couple of days ago and love the idea of building a spider, it is on my to-do list for next year. Thanks to all of those who have contributed and posted.

I also wanted to point out a story of a large spider that I saw in today's newspaper here in Salt Lake City. I'd be surprised if the guy in this story is unaware of this thread. Anyways, check out the link below for a 2000lb fire breathing spider.

(Since I can't post links yet, just go to deseretnews dot com and search for spider), maybe someone who can post links can do so).


----------



## SaltwaterServr

jkh43 said:


> I just found this forum and thread a couple of days ago and love the idea of building a spider, it is on my to-do list for next year. Thanks to all of those who have contributed and posted.
> 
> I also wanted to point out a story of a large spider that I saw in today's newspaper here in Salt Lake City. I'd be surprised if the guy in this story is unaware of this thread. Anyways, check out the link below for a 2000lb fire breathing spider.
> 
> (Since I can't post links yet, just go to deseretnews dot com and search for spider), maybe someone who can post links can do so).


http://www.deseretnews.com/article/865614246/SLC-man-builds-2000-pound-fiire-breathing-spider.html


----------



## Spider Rider

NICE!! I used to live in Salt Lake 30 years ago. Glad I got out before the bugs started breathing fire. How do you move a one ton spider?


----------



## GoblinSucker

Nice, gonna be fun lighting all the little kids on fire.


----------



## Zombastic

Me with my spider on Halloween night.


----------



## ticialovesmonkeys

After finding a post of pinterest I decided to try this for a Haunted River Cruise we do here at my work. This is my spider! This thread was awesome!


----------



## Zombastic

Looks really great! What did you use to make the big circle?..before the foam I mean.,


----------



## Spider Rider

A river cruise! Is this going to be the first spider floating on a boat in this thread? Nice job on your spider. Maybe she needs a life preserver to be safe.


----------



## LT Scare

I found some white fur at Jo-Ann's that glows in black light. I used some spray adhesive and attached it to the joints in each leg and around the "eyes." I placed a 4 ft black light, wrapped in a couple of "clear" trash bags in such a way as to make the fur glow.


----------



## ticialovesmonkeys

I used a yoga ball... man that was a chore. Then the small one is just a childs bouncy ball.


----------



## ticialovesmonkeys

Spider Rider said:


> A river cruise! Is this going to be the first spider floating on a boat in this thread? Nice job on your spider. Maybe she needs a life preserver to be safe.


She'll be on the shore at the landing.... I'm making a smaller one too, she needed a mate (in case she gets hungry). And we have a bunch of smaller ones made last year out of 1/2 foam balls and pipe cleaners... I think they'll look like babies. Then we'll add web and victims. I'll post pics once they're set up. Everyone who posted on this has been great!


----------



## ticialovesmonkeys

So I finished both and we got them set up.... Here's some pics.


----------



## Spider Rider

Fantastic! They will eat the river rats.


----------



## talkingcatblues

They look terrific coming down the slope like that. Looks like a still from a late-night movie. I can hear the sound effects now!


----------



## allears22

All these spiders are amazing! This goes on my project list for next year.


----------



## madaxeman

Thanks to Spider Rider and others for the great ideas. I am trying to post some pictures of my spider which I based on your ideas and measurements.


----------



## Spider Rider

Clever build on the abdomen! Looks great and it reminds me I need to redo my front legs with a bend. ( I rebuilt the spider three years ago and just have straight legs up front. They look much better bent. It looks like she'll be ready for the Trick or Treaters.


----------



## ticialovesmonkeys

What did you wrap around the legs? It looks great! I bet it is super light too having used a foam structure! Great Job!!!


----------



## madaxeman

ticialovesmonkeys said:


> What did you wrap around the legs? It looks great! I bet it is super light too having used a foam structure! Great Job!!!


I used great stuff foam and then put some burlap around it to give it a bumpy texture. I spray painted everything light brown and then dry brushed on some white and black to make it look more real. I learned that making tombstones like Terra (thanks!) 

I also used a 45 degree elbow and a pipe in the back to hold up the foam abdomen. Using some stakes in the ground (hidden by the pipe legs) for added security, my spider stands by itself without a "9th leg". Getting it to stand without support was my goal and the foam did help a lot in that regard by keeping it light. I used Spider Rider's measurements from the first pages of the thread exactly and I think the size/shape is awesome. I was having to kick out kids from my neighborhood when all I had was the white pipe frame in the garage because they liked it so much that I couldn't work. Here are a few more pics. I'll take some more pics on Halloween when it is all lit up and webbed.


----------



## Elmen

Awesome work! Thanks for share.


----------



## Rigormortor

My spdiers were made of 1 inch PVC which barely can support the body. I bolted 45 degree angles to the bottom of the wood base.
I used a piece of plywood for the bottom of the body then used chicken wire fence to form the body then paper mached then painted with spray paint. 
I may want to increase the size of the back body part. I used guy ropes to hold the spider steady as it wanted to sway too much. I attached strips of fur
fabric I boguth from the fabric store but cut them not wide enough.... figures my luck was off by 1/2 inch. Im still going with the spiders for next
year. Just have to set up alot earlier.


----------



## Spider Rider

Spiders are all looking awesome. I love what you did with the upper legs, axeman. Like Rania Peet did with hers. I need to do this burlap technique. I didn't take any pics this year but a friend took one of the spider. I was too worn out to do anything but repaint it.


----------



## Daphne

Not sure how I missed this but outstanding! I always admired SpiderRider's work, it appears many others have taken inspiration from the master.


----------



## Malicious

Gave my spider a makeover last year for our swamp theme


----------

